# Raw feeding!



## Tiamissy1 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Guys
Can anyone that is raw feeding advise me on what is suitable for an 8 week old puppy to be eating raw bone
Wise?


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Same rules that apply to big dogs really.

Never any bone that has been cooked and big enough that they must grind on it. Only to be given under supervision.

I would go with a beef marrow bone or knuckle as the bone is strong and will require grinding so you have much less chance of splinters breaking off.


----------

